# Corsair H50 AMD Sockelhalterung



## Yoda (10. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend,
habe mir vor langer zeit mal eine H50 Wasserkühlung von Corsair bestellt, funktioniert auch sehr gut, nur leider ist diese per Intel halterung an einem AMD Sockel AM2+ befestigt. Habe beim Kauf nicht bemerkt das diese fehlt. Nun suche ich, da ich ein Corsair 650D Gehäuse bekomme, eine richtige und vorallem passende halterung. Zu kaufen gibt es diese leider nur auf der Hersteller page, und da auch nur mit Visa, was ich nicht habe. Evtl. kennt jemand noch einen Shop der diese im Angebot hat, oder hat die noch über, und würde sie loswerden wollen.

Vielen Dank im vorraus, Yoda.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Einfach eine RMA aufmachen zu dem Produkt und um das entsprechende Retention KIT bitten.


----------

